# Rival lever replacement



## mmorast (Oct 22, 2007)

I found myself needing to replace the brake lever blade on my Rival shifters. I found some Force replacement blades. Given it is the same mech I was thinking these should work. Anyone want to give an opinion either way? (Also I would get the carbon bling cheaper than buy a new set of Force brifters).

Thanks!


----------



## bbgobie (Aug 13, 2007)

They should fit since SRAM says they are identical except cosmetic.
IMO, best to email them directly in these sorts of instances.


----------

